

Ask HN: Daily Subscription Billing Payment Providers - dailybilling

We are looking for advise on people who provide daily subscription billing services. Any ideas on who can provide this?<p>We are familiar with BrainTree, Authorize.net (ARB), Spreedly, Chargify, CheddarGetter.<p>Is there anybody else who can potentially use this data?
======
0xFF
Not sure if recurly.com does daily, but they're a nimble outfit, so if they
don't and see a need, they could do it quickly

~~~
raerae7133
Recurly does support daily billing!

